# Adoption and Anxiety



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi,

My DH and I have always thought about adoption if IVF didn't work after a few goes (tbh I considered adoption only for quite a long time). I am a full time teacher and he is also in FT employment. However, I have a history of anxiety (mainly health anxiety), I've never taken time off work for it and I'm currently having CBT.. Its just a part of my personality that I'm a bit of a worrier!

Would this be something that would make us be turned down for adoption? I'm not on any medication but it is on my medical notes that I have anxiety and am having CBT.. do they ask to see medical notes?

Many thanks

Jess xxx


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Yes, they will ask your GP to complete a medical, including a round up of your medical notes, and he will need to disclose everything.  But don't worry!  CBT can be seen as a positive thing, and although they will want to talk to you about your anxiety and how you think you are managing it, improving the situation, it shouldn't be a bar.

I've had three rounds of counselling, associated with my Dad's death, infertility grief, and trying to learn some techniques to get on top of my own anxiety as a way of getting stronger for adoption.  If you ground your discussion in how your CBT is a proactive approach by you to get fitter for adoption, I think you'll be fine.

Don't try and hide it or brush it under the carpet, and raise it as a potential issue sooner rather than later.  Honesty and openness is the best policy by far.  

Good luck!


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks AoC. It's really good to know that it should be OK. 

xxx


----------



## mummy in waiting (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi 


The answer to your question is NO!!!!  I too was diagnosed with health anxiety and needed CBT,We were placed with a little baby boy in April.......good luck on your journey.xx


----------

